# Melting furnace



## bswartzwelder (Nov 4, 2014)

I purchased this melting furnace: http://www.makeyourowngoldbars.com/handymelt-melting-furnace-melt-scrap-gold-silver-bars-easy-handle-pour-110v#.VFhpfewo7cs . Does anyone else on the forum use one of these? I haven't used it yet, but intend to do so in the near future. It is rated for 30 ounces of gold. Before I use it, should I melt some borax in the cavity where the gold powder will be melted? If not, will any gold stick to the side wall?

Thank you.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 4, 2014)

The Handimelt and Kerr (electric) furnaces have been discussed extensively on this board, although not recently. Too bad you did not review the comments posted, as neither GSP nor I would own one of those damned things. I had one and abandoned its use almost immediately, in favor of a decent torch and melting dishes. I can melt 30 ounces of gold and have my equipment put safely away before your furnace will achieve 1,000° F. 

Do not flux your crucible unless you wish to see it go away even faster than it will without fluxing. The crucibles used to be turned from graphite, and I suspect they still are. That's very much a part of the problem, as they burn away quickly, especially at elevated temperatures (such as for melting gold). 

I have nothing good to say about those furnaces, although you may find one useful. I'm not suggesting they don't work---just that they are painfully slow, and costly to operate, as crucible life is dreadfully low, and they are killer expensive. 

Harold


----------



## kurtak (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought one of these about 3 &1/2 years ago - its been sitting on the shelf collecting dust for about 3 years now --- the crucibles are way expensive for the use you get out of them - if you use it in any application that requires flux you are taking a big chance on the flux getting into the heat chamber & that will ruin the heat elements & destroy the furnace

I agree with Harold --- for small melts you are better served with melting dishes - & if you are doing a lot of larger melts you are better served with a gas (propane) furnace - a gas furnace allows you to not only melt but to smelt as well - & you CAN NOT smelt in the furnace you are asking about

Kurt


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought this one several years ago as well. It still hasn't been used. 

My primary reason for buying this is that I thought my oxy/acetylene torch might just blow the gold dust I am trying to melt in all directions. I would hate to have fairly pure gold being blown all over my driveway.


----------



## nickton (Aug 4, 2018)

save money and make your own. Mine works great and cost well under $100 to make. Some people have poo poo'd it but I just melted another bead of gold quite quickly. 

I used some scrap sheet metal and stainless steel, a hand made propane burner from Ebay, some 1" thick fire brick, a high pressure adapter valve, and my mig welder. The small size is ideal for gold and the propane flame swirls around nicely inside while I simply keep the door cracked open for air flow. No problems yet really. 

It may not look like much but it sure works well for my modest needs:


----------



## nickton (Aug 17, 2018)

Here are pictures of it in operation:
I use it on it's side for smaller ceramic crucibles. Here I am melting some pins down. As you can see it gets hot enough to melt copper.
I hope this helps...


----------

